# More Birds -- Pelicans Diving in Storm



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Liked the bird thread and thought I would try to post pics for the first time. Here goes!

Pelicans are diving on a stormy day in Matagorda.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

awesome! greenie for you


----------



## mikeleeski (Nov 17, 2005)

great pics


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Cool pics Troy! Thanks for posting!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Wow. Very nice shots. Thank you for sharing. That just made my day.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Great action shots, Troy ... thanks.
Bob


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Wing devices:*

Wow...great shots. It has alway facinated me, as a pilot, how birds can deploy "every" feather they have to direct flight. Engineers have also marveled at that ability and attempted to duplicate that flexibility...so far there are not enought computers or memory nor mechanical / manufacturing capability to duplicate GOD's work. Well there you go, that's the answer.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Man, what camera are you using? Great work.

Chris


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Nikon D70 w/ 70-300mm zoom*



Capt. Chris Martin said:


> Man, what camera are you using? Great work.
> 
> Chris


Thanks,
Chris, I'm using a Nikon D70 w/ 70-300mm zoom. I'm a beginner but have quickly discovered that you need a lot of zoom for birds. They seem like they are always just out of reach. Wish I had more but those lenses are pricey.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Will this camera do video? Also what price range am I looking at. Thanks

Chris


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Capt. Chris Martin said:


> Will this camera do video? Also what price range am I looking at. Thanks
> 
> Chris


 I think you would be better served with a more compact camera. I do not think the D70 will do video, at least I have not with mine. You might want something that will fit in a pocket. This is a digital SLR, so think the size of a single lens reflex film camera but it is digital.

Edited: It looks like the current model goes from $900 to well over $1000 depending on what lenses, if any, you get with it.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Troy's setup probably isnt best suited for carrying out while wading, unless working the camera is your primary objective. if you get this one wet and its gonna hurt your feelings and the pocket book.

SLR cams can not shoot video. For the same reason(s) that you cant compose and shoot photos via the view-finder (have to use the eye-piece)


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

OK, what would you recommend? Thanks

Chris


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Capt. Chris Martin said:


> OK, what would you recommend? Thanks
> 
> Chris


Hi, Capt Chris.

If you don't need the viewfinder (I REALLY need it outdoors), you'd probably enjoy the Pentax WP (waterproof).

Because I need the viewfinder, I got a Nikon CoolPix 4600. It's pretty small. It was about $180 at Circuit City. For an additional $60-$65 I got a policy on it. That way if I dunk it in saltwater (I ruined my last camera like that!), if they can't fix it, they'll give me a new camera.

BUT I would recommend the Nikon CoolPix *5600* at least. It only costs a little bit more. With that camera, they added a small speaker so you can *hear* the video clips when you play them back on the camera. My 4600 shows the movies just fine on the little screen, but no sound.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Troy,

Those photos are AWESOME!!! You are an artist.


----------

